# +++ Türchen 15 +++



## Seele (15. Dezember 2022)

Werden wohl Köder werden.


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. Dezember 2022)

Die wären super für meine Köder und Hakensammlung. Muss jedesmal sortieren und umpacken was ich mitnehen will zum Wasser.


----------



## Phoenix84 (15. Dezember 2022)

Da würden meine Gummifische und Wobbler rein kommen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles was bei der Raubfischpirsch gebraucht wird


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich pack Gewürze, Nähzeugs und Gummibärchen rein 

Ne, natürlich Köder.
Würde Sie aber zur Lagerung von Ködern zu Hause nutzen, um meine mobilen Box daraus immer wieder aufzufüllen.
Passen in meine Taschen leider nicht rein.


----------



## lukaschek1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Da kommen meine Illex Squirrel und die Rapala`s rein!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich meine Rapalas, und meine übrige Wobblersammlung. Dazu Gummifische, Bleiköpfe, Dropshot-Zubehör, auch alles für C- und T- Rig.


----------



## davidhecht (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder natürlich


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine kompletten Spinnköder.


----------



## heiko.z. (15. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich Rapala Wobbler


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Blech- und Gummiköder, vielleicht auch Streamer und je nach Aufteilung und Größe der Fächer auch Kleinkram wie Jigheads und Haken.

Oder ich lasse mich von hanzz inspirieren und nutze die Schachteln für mein Stick- und Häkelzubehör.


----------



## DUSpinner (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles womit ich Raubfische überlisten kann


----------



## Tricast (15. Dezember 2022)

Nubsies


----------



## Stippi68 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kleinteile zum Stippen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (15. Dezember 2022)

Gummis und cheburashka Bleie und Haken


----------



## BastE (15. Dezember 2022)

Viele Gummiköder!
Und Spinner…und Blinker…und Jighaken…und…. ;-)


----------



## Kehrinho (15. Dezember 2022)

Um meine Hardbaits und Gummiköder zu meinen Gewässern zu transportieren


----------



## ulist (15. Dezember 2022)

Spoons und Blinker


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich meine X-Rap, die 8 Stück RipStop, meine 7 Stück BX Minnow und die Kleinteile, die ein Spinnfischer halt so braucht.


----------



## masu1963 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder und alles, was man so an Zubehör braucht.


----------



## STRULIK (15. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler, Gummifische, Zubehör.


----------



## Lichty (15. Dezember 2022)

Ein paar von meine Hardbaits würden da schon rein passen


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder und Zubehör.


----------



## BobBuilder (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Hechtköder zum Spinnfischen!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (15. Dezember 2022)

Damit würde endlich mal Ordnung in meine MeFo, Blinker und Spinnersammlung kommen.


----------



## Niklas32 (15. Dezember 2022)

Die unnötige Menge an kunstködern.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles was rein geht. Ich hätte noch etwas Platz in meiner Tasche.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2022)

Einen Teil meiner restlichen Rapala-Köderbatterie, die aber auch in die neuen Boxen immer noch nicht ganz reinpassen wird


----------



## litzbarski (15. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler, Spinner, Gummifische


----------



## burlikomm (15. Dezember 2022)

habe viele Kleinteile die reinpassen


----------



## Frieder (15. Dezember 2022)

Da kommen meine Rapala`s rein.. So entfällt das Umpacken aus anderen Boxen.


----------



## dmuehlin (15. Dezember 2022)

Da ich Rapala  Fan bin kommen natürlich Rapala Wobbler rein.


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder die ich noch kaufen müsste


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Boxen für Friedfischkram...bei den Räubern hab ich grade Ordnung drin.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles was an Ködern für die Raubfischangelei benötigt wird.


----------



## Racklinger (15. Dezember 2022)

Wir alles vollgestopft mit Nubsies


----------



## ullsok (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Wobblersammlung


----------



## lolfisch (15. Dezember 2022)

Gummis, Wobbler, spinjigs, also alles worauf die Raubfische Appetit haben


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles an Ködern, was gerade keinen Platz hat


----------



## pulpot (15. Dezember 2022)

div. Gummies natürlich. Zwinker-Zwinker.


----------



## Double2004 (15. Dezember 2022)

Sehr geiler Preis!

Da würden sich einige einer Köder sicherlich wohlfühlen. Meine Mefo-Box gibt gerade eh den Geist auf. 

Und ansonsten warten bei mir viele Wobbler, Spinner, und Gufis auf ein Dach überm Kopf....


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2022)

Da würden Hardbaits reinkommen. 
Überwiegend kleine Wobbler. 
Dann kann ich alle einzeln in ein Fach packen.  .


----------



## Sepp Meier (15. Dezember 2022)

Der Kunstköderwust könnte so gut neu sortiert werden...


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler und alles was noch keinen festen Platz hat


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Dezember 2022)

Hardbaits
ICh fische da so ziemlich jede Marke. Vom 3€ Spro bis 30€ Megabass. Rapala natürlich diverse dabei.


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Blinker und Spinner .Meine Lieblingsbox (25 Jahre alt) quillt über.
Na und vlt. könnte ich mal Ordnung in meiner Bebleiung schaffen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde darin Gummifische, Spinner und Blinker tun.


----------



## Localhorst (15. Dezember 2022)

Teile meiner viel zu vielen Kunstköder


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Dezember 2022)

Noch mehr Köder


----------



## chum (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Rapala Deep Tail Dancer.


----------



## luk1x (15. Dezember 2022)

meine Köder zum Huchenfischen


----------



## FischFreund84 (15. Dezember 2022)

Schöner Gewinn. Könnte ich gut gebrauchen, nachdem mein Kumpel kürzlich über meine Rapala-Umgängetasche gefahren ist. Das Ding selbst hat sich stabil geschlagen und überöebt, die Boxen darin aber nicht. Kann man eh nie genug von haben. 
Und was da rein käme... Köder natürlich. Eine Gufi-Box, eine Blech-Box und eine Wobbler-Box.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schöne und stabile Boxen…
Würde eine davon als mobile Box fürs Zanderangeln verwenden und die würde für Ordnung und Übersicht sorgen …
So sieht meine Kosmetiktasche fürs Zandern aus …


----------



## Floriho (15. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler, Blech und Jerks. Zumindest die, die reinpassen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde alle spinnköder die aktiv von mir genutzt werden und Zubehör in den Boxen aufbewahren.


----------



## el.Lucio (15. Dezember 2022)

Könnte ich endlich mal einige der wobbler unterbringen, die jetzt noch so in Schubladen liegen.


----------



## orca82 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder und Wirbel


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder verschiedener Art, Hard und Weichbaits, sowie Hakensysteme 
yes.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne und stabile Boxen…
> Würde eine davon als mobile Box fürs Zanderangeln verwenden und die würde für Ordnung und Übersicht sorgen …
> So sieht meine Kosmetiktasche fürs Zandern aus …


Da ist es also! Das grüne Feuerzeug, das ich schon seit Ewigkeiten suche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die  Kosmetiktasche von Drillsucht69 damit aufräumen


----------



## Wurmbaader (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Kunstköder zum Spinnfischen


----------



## Timbo78 (15. Dezember 2022)

Verschiedene Kunstköder und der kleine für Bleie und Haken für Montagen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2022)

Wenn passend, natürlich allerlei Kunstköder. Ansonsten Kleinkram wie Wirbel, Snaps, Sprengringe etc.


----------



## Oanga83 (15. Dezember 2022)

Endlich würden meine Gummifische Platz finden


----------



## blacksnoek (15. Dezember 2022)

Damit auch die Herrenlosen Baits ein neues Zuhause haben…
Hardbaits, Spinjigs und Gummis sowie Bleiköpfe


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2022)

super praktisch, würde diverse kleinteile und kunstköder verstauen! lg rob


----------



## jupp4711 (15. Dezember 2022)

Spinjigs Gummis und sonstige kleinteile z.b Wirbel  jigköpfe


----------



## Made90 (15. Dezember 2022)

In diesen Boxen würden sich meine Wobbler und Gummifische wohlfühlen


----------



## 49er (15. Dezember 2022)

Gummifische, Wobbler und Blinker.
Mein Junior kann so ein Kistchen auch noch gut gebrauchen. Da könnte er seine Futterkörbe schön verstauen.


----------



## laraque (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Gummifische und Jigköpfe.


----------



## Nuesse (15. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich würde die  Kosmetiktasche von Drillsucht69 damit aufräumen


Ich würde mich anschliessen ,sieht ja furchtbar aus


----------



## Bronni (15. Dezember 2022)

Gummifische. Spin-Jigs und Zubehör


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. Dezember 2022)

Das würden meine Notfallboxen fürs Auto werden. Kleinteile, Posen und alles was man sonst so braucht (falls mal was vergessen wird).


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (15. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
Ich würde hauptsächlich meine Wobbler in den Boxen lagern. Machen einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## plinse (15. Dezember 2022)

Eine neue Pilkerbox käme mir willkommen, meine alte ist ziemlich angeschlagen und eigentlich auch zu voll.
VG, Eike


----------



## MichaG (15. Dezember 2022)

Raubfischköder und das notwendige Zubehör


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder für Raubfischangelei und dazu gehörige Kleinteile.


----------



## angler1996 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder - wieder Platz- da entstehen Lücken , die geschlossen werden wollen;-))


----------



## Kay1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder und vielleich auch nen kleinen Snack für mich.


----------



## Bene MK1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Wobbler und Gufis


----------



## prinz1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles an Kunstköder, was da rein paßt!
Wobbler, Spinner, Gummi`s und so weiter!
Es liegt noch zu viel bei mir auf dem Tisch und nicht in einer Box!!!!

Jens


----------



## Tenchion (15. Dezember 2022)

Vom wobbler über den Gummi bis hin zum Spinner findet alles seinen Platz


----------



## Radger89 (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Blinker


----------



## Waidbruder (15. Dezember 2022)

Angelköder aus Metall und aus Kunsstoff.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2022)

Damit würde endlich mal Ordnung in meiner  Blinker und Spinnersammlung kommen.


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder jeder Art für die verschiedensten Anlässe.


----------



## Odolvinga (15. Dezember 2022)

Kunstköder aus Gummi und Metall, Jigköpfe sowie Kleinteile wie Snaps und so.


----------



## Slappy (15. Dezember 2022)

Uhhh, die sehen gut aus. 
In die deep kommen natürlich Hardbaits. Und in die falche entsprechend Gufies.... 
Man hat nie genug Boxen!


----------



## Skott (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde Haken und Kleinteile zum Fliegenbinden darin lagern...


----------



## Aalbändiger (15. Dezember 2022)

Woppler, Spinner und Gummiköder


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (15. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 15
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426598
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (15. Dezember 2022)

Für meine Köder


----------



## Thunder (15. Dezember 2022)

diverse kunstköder


----------



## Fearnofish (15. Dezember 2022)

Könnte ich gebrauchen , das endlich Ordnung herrscht in der Tasch ...


----------



## deleo (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab nen Eimer der immer mit ans Wasser kommt und in dem ein grosser Haufen - nennen wir es wertvoller chrisbaumschmuck von DAM, Salmo, Rappala, Effzett usw.- steckt. Der wäre in den Boxen bestimmt besser aufgehoben.


----------



## FischerKing (15. Dezember 2022)

Spinnköder wie überall. Man kann nie genug Boxen dafür haben ;D


----------



## blumax (15. Dezember 2022)

wobbler  und co natürlich


----------



## BaFO (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Gummiköder sind verstaut, daher würde ich Wobbler dort hineinpacken.

LG Max


----------



## nordfisching (15. Dezember 2022)

Spoons und Kleinteile


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

Posen,Pilotkugeln,Schnurstopper


----------



## Mikesch (15. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich Wobbler und "Gummizeugs", schwirrt ja genügend ohne Box in meinem Angelzimmer herum.


----------



## Dominik79 (15. Dezember 2022)

Köder


----------



## magut (15. Dezember 2022)

Alle köder die so mit mir rumschleppe und die immer zusammenhängen wenn ich einen brauche;-)


----------



## Taurinus (15. Dezember 2022)

Jede Menge Kunstköder


----------



## Oyabun (15. Dezember 2022)

Ein kleiner Teil meiner übergrossen Kunstködersammlung würde in diesen Boxen eine neue Heimat finden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2022)

Twister und Gummi Fische! 

R. S.


----------



## Ron73 (15. Dezember 2022)

Boxen kann man nie genug haben. Das würde auf jeden Fall nach mehr Gummiköder schreien  .


----------



## Sven der Angler (15. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich die Wobbler und Meerforellenblinker  Meine Spoons passen da nicht rein, zu wenig Platz


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (15. Dezember 2022)

da lässt sich sicherlich was zum verstauen finden, man kann eh nie genug boxen haben
oder vielleicht die neuen rapala cranks


----------



## HerrZebra (15. Dezember 2022)

Hauptsächlich Gummifische und Wobbler. Werden wohl die meisten hier das tun.


----------



## By-Tor (15. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler und Gummifische


----------



## kv2408 (15. Dezember 2022)

in den einen Gummis und dann noch Wobbler


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Dezember 2022)

Tatsächlich Rapalas....


----------



## Luis2811 (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich wurde dort drin meine Wobbler, Spinner, Gufis und vieles mehr verstauen.


----------



## pikehunter (15. Dezember 2022)

Gufis, Twister und Stickbaits würde ich wohl hineinpacken.


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Rapala Wobbler und Blinker


----------



## taurus_ (15. Dezember 2022)

Da kommen Wobbler rein. Der Größe nach zu urteilen für Barsch.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Dezember 2022)

Bei den ganzen Kleinteilen die bei mir so rum liegen sind die in Null Komma nichts voll


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kiri86 (15. Dezember 2022)

Meine Spinner,  SpinMads, Gummifische,  - das würde ich da drinnen verstauen!


----------



## bonobo (15. Dezember 2022)

Alles für den Zander, außer KöFi´s.


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2022)

Köder halt.


----------



## wulfy3 (15. Dezember 2022)

Gummifische


----------



## Ingenieux (15. Dezember 2022)

Die Köderboxen sind super praktisch, um darin meine Spinnköder zu verstauen.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Maju (15. Dezember 2022)

Wäre perfekt für meine Spanienreise, Gummiköder, Blinker, Spinner, Cheburashka Bleie, Jigköpfe, na alles was man so braucht für einen erfolgreichen Angelurlaub


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Dinger Uli Beyer spenden. Dann kriegt er vielleicht mal Ordnung in seinen Maurereimer


----------



## Jurben (16. Dezember 2022)

Wären Köder und Bleie


----------



## Kanal-Angler (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich werde meine Barsch, Hecht u. Zanderköder in die Box legen.


----------



## Rute110 (16. Dezember 2022)

Die Nories Laydown Minnows, Rapala X-Rap und weitere Hardbaits. Außerdem meine Keitech-Sammlung...


----------



## nostradamus (16. Dezember 2022)

meine Gummis...


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (16. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
ullsok 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte sende Deine Adresse per PN


----------



## STRULIK (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

ullsok Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## Vanner (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Mooskugel (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Floriho (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2022)

In 20!!! Jahren satte 400 Beiträge im Forum "geleistet" 
Ca. 1,6 Beiträge pro Monat. 

Keiner hat es mehr verdient 

Deshalb einen ganz dicken:

lichen Glückwunsch 

R. S.


----------



## DUSpinner (16. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> In 20!!! Jahren satte 400 Beiträge im Forum "geleistet"
> Ca. 1,6 Beiträge pro Monat.
> 
> Keiner hat es mehr verdient
> ...


Neid?


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Neid?


Ja.


----------



## bic zip (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. 
Köderboxen kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## Luis2811 (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ron73 (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir! Ich ziehe aber mein gewonnenes Jahresabo vor, obwohl, wie BigZIp schrieb, boxen immer gehen


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feko (16. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja.


Noch ist doch nicht aller Tage Abend. 
Bleib locker. 
Lg


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zu den Boxen


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich sag nichts.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------

